# Riding long distances on flat pedals



## steveindenmark (26 Sep 2016)

I use SPDs but my partner Jannie prefers to use flats.

We are looking at LEL next year.

I see no reason for trying to talk Jannie into SPDs as she is comfortable on flats. She rode 117kms in 4 hours last weekend and thought it was easy.

Is riding long distance on flats a common thing?


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Sep 2016)

It's my ar$e bones and palms that tend to suffer after 4 hours rather than my feet. Whether it's common or not, there's no problem riding on flats for as long as you like (IMO).


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2016)

The milage monster @Supersuperleeds rides flats and seem to have no issue bashing out 100 milers . If that's what suits stick with it


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2016)

If that is what she likes I would let her make her own mind up.


----------



## mjr (26 Sep 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I see no reason for trying to talk Jannie into SPDs as she is comfortable on flats. She rode 117kms in 4 hours last weekend and thought it was easy.
> 
> Is riding long distance on flats a common thing?


No idea how common it is, but I've ridden 100+s on them and know many others who have. Bonus is that as far as I know, none of us have abandoned any rides because we've fallen sideways at 0mph.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> If that is what she likes I would let her make her own mind up.



The idea of me telling Jannie what to do is laughable


----------



## Kajjal (26 Sep 2016)

I ride on flats on or off road and have no problems on longer rides. I just use the nukeproof electron flats which are slim, grip well and light weight MTB pedals.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Sep 2016)

All my mileage is done no flats. Mine do have pins in them so I don't slip when wet. I use DMR v12 on the road bike


----------



## mjr (26 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> All my mileage is done no flats. Mine do have pins in them so I don't slip when wet. I use DMR v12 on the road bike


That's a very good point. I couldn't imagine struggling with slippery resin flats that far. All mine have rubber grips except the folding bike which doesn't get ridden very long distances. Wellgo LU868 on the road bike (Falcon Majorca, photographed in its restoration thread), Union SP-808 on the Dutch bike (my avatar) and Vavert Leisure on the hybrid - all have done a ton, I think. , The Raleighs with rubber treads on the old English (Riviera Sport, photographed in another thread) have done a metric century but I don't think they've done an imperial.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Sep 2016)

The benefit of clipless is they enable you to spin at a high cadence and apply bursts of high effort without your feet slipping off the pedals.

Since neither of those is required for distance riding, there's no problem using flats.

And as mentioned by @User9609, flats enable you to change your foot position which could be a benefit on a time in the saddle challenge such as London-Edinburgh-London.

So rather than Steve thinking if Jannie needs clipless for LEL, I think she should be thinking if he needs flats.


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2016)

User said:


> On the rare occasions I use them I find with flat pedals that I have to keep my feet correctly positioned on them all the time, and it causes an ache in my shins.


OK, you're allowed clips. But only you, right?



User13710 said:


> The advantage of flat pedals is that you can put your heels on them, stick your knees out, and cycle like a dweeb.


Nah, stick your feet out and do the whole "wheeeeee!" down hills thing. That also really bugs over-serious sportivers if you do it while passing them!


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Sep 2016)

Jannie has told me a few times that not being clipped in enables her to change her feet position slightly, if she feels the need to.

,
Mind you, watching me flounder on the kitchen floor while clipped into a bike didnt really inspire her.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Sep 2016)

I've got touring pedals but very rarely clip in. SE Asia was 1000 miles on flats. Because I have a major back problem, being able to shift my feet around is essential.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4490154, member: 259"]Honestly, did you really need to ask this question?[/QUOTE]

Yes I did.

The reason I was asking is I was wondering how many riders take part in in events like LEL or TCR on flats. All the the photos you see of these events they appear to be clipless.

But it sounds like you might know the answer.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Sep 2016)

I wasn't looking at pedals when I volunteered last time at Barnard Castle, but I believe the majority used clipless.

Not least because we had dozens of pairs of shoes in the entrance to the control because the school didn't want people walking around the premises on cleated shoes.

With that in mind, you might like to add a pair of lightweight shoes to your kit.

@nickyboy uses flip-flops which seems a good idea to me.


----------



## swansonj (30 Sep 2016)

I think we need to distinguish flats with no clips, flats with loose clips, and flats with thight clips. I suspect the last - toe clips done up so tight they hold the foot immobile to the pedal - have disappeared with clipless as they are clearly inferior as means of delivering that objective. But flats with loose clips largely solve the slipping in the wet problem while still allowing modest shifts in foot position (though not cycling on the arch of the foot except by turning the pedal over) - not perfect but a compromise. The pins referred to upthread may be an alternative solution.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I wasn't looking at pedals when I volunteered last time at Barnard Castle, but I believe the majority used clipless.
> 
> Not least because we had dozens of pairs of shoes in the entrance to the control because the school didn't want people walking around the premises on cleated shoes.
> 
> ...



I think I got the idea of carrying flip flops with me from a story about someone on a long, hilly audax. He passed another audaxer who, mysteriously, had a pair of flip flops taped to the crossbar of his bike. After much climbing and descending, they were faced with a very steep and difficult climb on which they both had to admit defeat and walk.

Of course in cleats walking up a steep hill is a real task. The other audaxer left his shoes attached to his cleats, untaped his flip flops, popped them on and walked happily to the top of the hill

Flip flops weigh practically nothing and you can slip them in a jersey pocket. There's the added benefit of making your friends laugh cos you look a bit silly wearing them with socks


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Sep 2016)

Speaking of walking in cleated shoes, I was at the top of one of the Lake District passes (in my car) when a cyclist ground his way up.

He stopped, and I offered him a friendly word of congratulation.

He told me he needed a rest, but was also waiting for his mate who was pushing.

The mate in question had pushed so much he had worn out the cleats from walking on them on asphalt.

We teased him about that when he arrived, although it was a bit cheeky by me given that my failure on such a climb would have been far greater than his.


----------



## coffeejo (30 Sep 2016)

I don't know how many thousands of miles a friend of mine has clocked up cycle touring over the years but she's never had SPDs or toe clips, and many of those miles have been ridden in sandals.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Sep 2016)

I mean flats with no clips or cages. Jannie prefers to use deck shoes instead of trainers. If she can ride 117km in 4 hours without effort, she is doing something right.

I ride with shoes that have recessed clips, so I can walk in them.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Sep 2016)

One thing I would say @steveindenmark, although I live in





most of the year, I wouldn't want to cycle more than 15 miles in them if I was touring and cycling pretty much daily. Eventually you get slightly sore feet because they are flexible. I do use Keen sandals with cleats for longer rides (but very very rarely clip in) - they have a fairly rigid sole.


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Eventually you get slightly sore feet because they are flexible.


Yeah, I ride in deck shoes for much of the summer but switch to sports shoes with a firmer sole for rides over about forty miles for that reason.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Sep 2016)

Thanks Hopeless. We are not looking for shoes.

Im happy with my inserted cleats and Jannie is happy with her deck shoes.

I understand MTB shoes come with inserted cleats. I do have some "racing" shoes but they have lived in a box for years. 

I have heard of cleated sandal wearers who use them all through the winter but just add thicker socks as it gets colder. I think they must be the same people who grow long grey beards and go to home brew and real ale festivals.


----------



## sarahale (30 Sep 2016)

I ride on flats and I've done 100 miles on my road bike and 80 something on my mtb off road. Never slipped off once and I like the freedom especially off road


----------



## hopless500 (30 Sep 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Thanks Hopeless. We are not looking for shoes.
> 
> Im happy with my inserted cleats and Jannie is happy with her deck shoes.
> 
> ...


No, I know you're not. Was just saying for daily long distances, soft soled shoes eventually cause discomfort. I have deck shoes and they possibly would be ok - mine have a half decent sole. But I sail in those, not cycle!


----------



## cyberknight (30 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> The milage monster @Supersuperleeds rides flats and seem to have no issue bashing out 100 milers . If that's what suits stick with it


beat me to it 

EDIT
i did start with half toe clips when i got my 1st subway for commuting to give a bit of extra grip, whether they did anything who knows but ................
https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/toe-clips-straps/delta-strapless-clips-nylon-black/


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Sep 2016)

hopless500 said:


> No, I know you're not. Was just saying for daily long distances, soft soled shoes eventually cause discomfort. I have deck shoes and they possibly would be ok - mine have a half decent sole. But I sail in those, not cycle!



If you ever need a sail making, you know who to call


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Sep 2016)

sarahale said:


> I ride on flats and I've done 100 miles on my road bike and 80 something on my mtb off road. Never slipped off once and I like the freedom especially off road




I think its just an excuse to abandon ship quickly when things go wrong.


----------



## andrew_s (8 Oct 2016)

Long distance rides are perfectly OK on flats
Ride report for a 3-day Paris-Brest-Paris using flats & Crocs here (following immediately on from a 25 day mountain tour (3600 km, 58,000 m climbing).

Also, a "no special footwear needed" article from the owner of Rivendell Bikes


----------



## tommaguzzi (19 Apr 2017)

I abandoned clippies after i started riding again when recovering from a snapped Achilles and i didn't want to be twisting my ankle quickly to get unclipped in an emergency.
I have ridden over 150 miles in a day on flats and i have not noticed any difference whatsoever. Now i use kids plastic pedals and crocs covered by waterproof overshoes. The whole lot comes to less than 400g.
The knock off crocs and decathlon pedals cost less than 6 quid.
When i stop i don't walk about like a penguin and when i am lightweight touring i only take the one pair of shoes.


----------



## tommaguzzi (19 Apr 2017)

Nicky........

Flipflops and socks = camel toe footwear faux pas !

You know this!


----------



## Welsh wheels (19 Apr 2017)

I have done reasonably long rides (100 km and more) on flats and I haven't had any problems in terms of comfort. Riding them clipped in might have increased my average speed a little bit, but I can't see it having made too much of a difference.


----------



## Donger (20 Apr 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I have done reasonably long rides (100 km and more) on flats and I haven't had any problems in terms of comfort. Riding them clipped in might have increased my average speed a little bit, but I can't see it having made too much of a difference.


Ditto .... and as for slipping on the pedals when wet, I use astroturf trainers with pimpled soles. Never had an issue with them.


----------



## ozboz (20 Apr 2017)

I got these for £12 private sale off the net for my road bike , because of a leg problem I have problems twisting in and out of clipless and getting into traps, these are xlnt for me , also no restrictions to footwear a big bonus 60 miles + a day no probs ,


----------

